# Is AAA Inflatables really gone?



## summedic (May 24, 2016)

Last year she said that they were going to “retire” but he was going to continue to do frame work. Wish I knew more. I always appreciated that cold beer offer while shopping!


----------



## DoubleShadow (May 2, 2013)

I think that Mark passed away.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

DoubleShadow said:


> I think that Mark passed away.


This is what I heard as well.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Mark did pass and Judy shut the store and did/does not want to be contacted.
From FB, beginning of April: "Rafting Community, We are sad to inform you that Mark Shekell, of AAA Inflatables, died unexpectedly this past weekend. Judi and her family ask everyone to NOT call, visit, post on social media, or send anything. We want to emphasize this, please do NOT contact Judi; she is devastated. There will also not be a funeral or memorial service due to coronavirus concerns. If you have any questions, want to discuss anything, or want a message passed to Judi, please contact Heather Eastlack at [email protected]. Stay healthy everyone! We will all find our peace and happiness on the rivers later this year. The rivers are calling and we must go."


----------

